# Called out sick



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

If you are sick, you are sick. If you are sick all the time...well that's something different. Some owners need to get it over; people get sick from time to time.


----------



## ProLectric (May 7, 2010)

If you're that sick.... STAY HOME!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

If your sick stay home. 
If your sick every Friday or Monday an your boss gives you the evil eye, start hitting your Dr for a note. 

We can call in for 3 days sick. After that we need a note from the dr if the boss requests it. 
We can be sen for a "Fit for duty" exam at our local clinic anytime they think we unable to work or are malingering.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

gotshokd666 said:


> I felt this cold coming Friday afternoon, by like 8 PM I was all congested, coughing my lungs out, with a massive headache. Been in bed all weekend, and this morning I called in sick. *I know it drives my boss crazy when I call out, it seems like every time I get sick it's over the weekend, and then I'm calling out on Monday. *It's not like I was out partying, I just have a nasty cold, and I don't think it makes sense to go to work when I know I probably won't accomplish anything, and might just pass it on to the other guys. What would you guys do?


How many times has this occured? If this is frequent, then I see a pattern that would render you a liability rather than an asset and I would be considering a replacement to cover your position.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The department I work in is small, and there's a very gung-ho, get-er-done attitude, so nobody likes calling in sick because it can really jam things up.

That said, I watched when one guy showed up with some sort of damn virus, and like clockwork it knocked three other guys out of commission over the course of two weeks. No smart employer will ask a legitimately sick man to come into work.

Me, for some damn reason literally the only time I've ever found myself sick enough to call out of work is on the weekends or holidays. Every time. By Monday I'll feel fine again.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

When I was sick for a week I spent the entire week home, only coming in after I was not contagious so they could see I was not able to work yet.

I rarely get sick though.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Is that the same as "calling in" sick?




Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Our boss gets pissed if you show up sick, hacking and coughing on everyone....

I used to never get sick, I thought I was immune to everything. Then my daughter started school.....


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I cannot remember the last time I called in sick. I have missed work for surgury but the only time I can say I called in sick was for an employer I worked for in 1996 and it was because I had the flue.


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

If it's happening often enough to interfere with your livelihood it's happening often enough to ask a doctor whether there's something behind it.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't stay home unless its the flu or something worse. A cold is not sick in my opinion.

If your out sick more than once maybe twice a year you have problems.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

gotshokd666 said:


> I felt this cold coming Friday afternoon, by like 8 PM I was all congested, coughing my lungs out, with a massive headache. Been in bed all weekend, and this morning I called in sick. I know it drives my boss crazy when I call out, it seems like every time I get sick it's over the weekend, and then I'm calling out on Monday. It's not like I was out partying, I just have a nasty cold, and I don't think it makes sense to go to work when I know I probably won't accomplish anything, and might just pass it on to the other guys. What would you guys do?


Yeah, I did that a lot when I was younger. If it is legitimate, by that I mean it just cropped up and was not under your control then calling in was appropriate. However, if a person's lifestyle is conducive to sickness because of their habits...and I knew it, I would probably let you go. Part of your employment...possibly most of it depends on your ability to show up every day, and on time.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

dawgs said:


> I don't stay home unless its the flu or something worse. A cold is not sick in my opinion. If your out sick more than once maybe twice a year you have problems.


I'd have to agree with this.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

dawgs said:


> I don't stay home unless its the flu or something worse. A cold is not sick in my opinion.
> 
> If your out sick more than once maybe twice a year you have problems.


I wholeheartedly disagree. I don't want to be working in close quarters with someone hacking their bacteria-laden lung-mucus into fine airborne mist because it not a big deal, it's "only a cold".

Also, guys are paid by the hour. If they are sick, they aren't paid. Ya, sometimes it screws a job up, but really how often is THAT BIG of a deal?

I think some employers need to get rid of the idea that they are the almighty slave-driver.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm know nothing about running a business but when I worked for other contractors it blew my mind how one guy calling in sick could throw off an entire shops day. If you're stretching your work that thin then you deserve to get hammered when people take off.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> If you're stretching your work that thin then you deserve to get hammered when people take off.


Yep.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

arminkeller said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree. I don't want to be working in close quarters with someone hacking their bacteria-laden lung-mucus into fine airborne mist because it not a big deal, it's "only a cold".


 I agree, if you are sick, STAY HOME. Don't spread it to everyone else.


> Also, guys are paid by the hour. If they are sick, they aren't paid. Ya, sometimes it screws a job up, but really how often is THAT BIG of a deal?
> 
> I think some employers need to get rid of the idea that they are the almighty slave-driver.


IMO, the employer is being too tight to not give a couple/three sick days a year at a minimum (5 days is more common in my experiences). 

Looking at the "almighty-slave-driver" side of this, you make plans that depend on "x" number of people being available to execute the plan. You have an idea/plan for how the week should go. When you start the week with "x-1" people available, it can be a problem unless you are carrying extra people for this purpose. Most small shops can't afford to keep an extra guy around just in case someone gets sick. The more co workers there are, the easier it is to deal with it. 

Most bosses understand and want the employee to be well, but it is a pain and it can affect other businesses depending on scheduling. As far a slave driving, well it's a competitive world, and when one is on the clock, one needs to be working, at least to the level of pay (a higher level if you want a raise).


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

I remember the last time I called in slick.

I had this terrible, terrible cough for a whole conversation over the phone just wouldn't go away raspy voice and all.

Then there was the time I had wire poisoning, ho ho buddy you don't want that stuff. Keeps you off work and on the couch for a whole day.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chris.w said:


> Then there was the time I had wire poisoning, ho ho buddy you don't want that stuff. Keeps you off work and on the couch for a whole day.


Makes you break out in curse words doesn't it


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

We had a guy who had the habit of calling in on Mondays. It was not always him being sick. His daughter, then his son, then maybe his dog, then it could be a friend's mom, and then...........
The guy who worked the same van as him eventually got tired of it, so he started the same.
My boss does not mind if you have to call in sick, but be late and that would piss him off.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

Call in sick and start taking vitamin C


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Melissa92 said:


> Bang out sick and start taking vitamin C


 <with apologies to Black Dog>


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

You framing me wendon? lol


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Melissa92 said:


> You framing me wendon? lol


You gotta know the proper terminology!!!:laughing:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f15/0620-monday-morning-helper-bangs-out-sick-72254/index4/


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ahhh I see. Good thing I haven't yet, but at least now I know the proper way to tell my boss!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

dawgs said:


> I don't stay home unless its the flu or something worse. A cold is not sick in my opinion.
> 
> If your out sick more than once maybe twice a year you have problems.


Ditto.. If I feel a cold coming on, I start the Vitamin C and Cold Fx... If it gets worse, Tylenol complete... I think all the times I've missed work were after a surgery or doctor's appointment for check ups..

Although paid sick days would be nice, I can guarantee that there would a percentage of the work force that would take full advantage of them...


----------



## Soviet Hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

Called in sick one time and the boss was wanting a doctors note so got him the doctors note, along my flu and because of that 5 other people got it also. Most people who got it were taking 3-5 days to get over it so we were crippled for a month because the boss couldn't accept a few sick days. If it is a common cold, chances are you can work through it but anything other than the cold and I find most reputable companies don't want you to come near them. 

Remember to share the work load not the sick load .


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I only take off if Im REALLY sick. If Im not working, I dont make money, and the company doesnt make money.



ponyboy said:


> *I'm know nothing about running a business* but when I worked for other contractors it blew my mind how one guy calling in sick could throw off an entire shops day. If you're stretching your work that thin then you deserve to get hammered when people take off.


Clearly.

As hardworkingstiff said, in small shops, you have things scheduled, and if you lose 1/4th, or 1/6th or whatever of your workforce, it tends to throw a wrench into things.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

If I'm sick, I'm sick, sometimes I'll suck it uo and work through it. If I'm not working I'm not getting paid. I missed a whole week 2 years ago because I had H1N1, but if my son is sick (he's got asthma) I'm not coming in. The boss can **** off with his guilt trip, ain't gonna work. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I started feeling something coming on last night and today I woke up with a wicked cold. It didn't even occur to me to stay home. Even if I'm physically worthless I still need to be there, I have all the phone numbers, all the keys, all the layouts. Work sucked today big time but that's life.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

gotshokd666 said:


> I felt this cold coming Friday afternoon, by like 8 PM I was all congested, coughing my lungs out, with a massive headache. Been in bed all weekend, and this morning I called in sick. I know it drives my boss crazy when I call out, it seems like every time I get sick it's over the weekend, and then I'm calling out on Monday. It's not like I was out partying, I just have a nasty cold, and I don't think it makes sense to go to work when I know I probably won't accomplish anything, and might just pass it on to the other guys. What would you guys do?


If it drove my boss crazy I would go in next time and keep coughing. Get paid for not getting much done.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I started feeling something coming on last night and today I woke up with a wicked cold. It didn't even occur to me to stay home. Even if I'm physically worthless I still need to be there, I have all the phone numbers, all the keys, all the layouts. Work sucked today big time but that's life.


What are the symptoms of Ebola?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

wendon said:


> What are the symptoms of Ebola?


Soreness in the muscles...headache... and later bleeding from the eyes. Just normal stuff.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

I completely forgot about this thread. When I started this thread I thought I just had a bad cold, but after a week I went to the doctor and found out I had strep throat and mono. I've had mono 3 times in the last 5 years, but it's never knocked me out like this before. I've barely been to work in the past month, I've been there for maybe 15 hours. I was running a big project, so it wasn't so much that I was affecting the schedule because I wasn't really doing a lot of work myself on this particular job, but i tried to go to the job every day to make sure the guys were doing what they were supposed to, and to set them up for the next day. My boss wasn't happy, but as long as I checked in on things every day he let it go. But now I don't know what to do, because I still feel like crap, I'm still coughing up a lung, and my throat is still killing. I'm going back to the doctor tomorrow for more blood work, but I don't know how long I'm still going to have a job at the rate things are going. I'm also paid hourly, so when I don't go in I don't get paid, which is a whole different set of problems. Apparently the bank doesn't care that I'm too sick to go to work, I still have to pay for my car, and my landlord still expects me to pay rent. The nerve!


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

RIVETER said:


> Soreness in the muscles...headache... and later bleeding from the eyes. Just normal stuff.


Oh thanks! Just what I needed to hear!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

gotshokd666 said:


> Oh thanks! Just what I needed to hear!


I am not a real doctor but I pretty much know everything.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

wendon said:


> You gotta know the proper terminology!!!:laughing:
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f15/0620-monday-morning-helper-bangs-out-sick-72254/index4/


:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Soreness in the muscles...headache... and later bleeding from the eyes. Just normal stuff.


I've got that every morning, one hell of a hangover, but it gets me to work on time:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> I've got that every morning, one hell of a hangover, but it gets me to work on time:laughing:


I'm with you man...been there.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

gotshokd666 said:


> I completely forgot about this thread. When I started this thread I thought I just had a bad cold, but after a week I went to the doctor and found out I had strep throat and mono. I've had mono 3 times in the last 5 years, but it's never knocked me out like this before. I've barely been to work in the past month, I've been there for maybe 15 hours. I was running a big project, so it wasn't so much that I was affecting the schedule because I wasn't really doing a lot of work myself on this particular job, but i tried to go to the job every day to make sure the guys were doing what they were supposed to, and to set them up for the next day. My boss wasn't happy, but as long as I checked in on things every day he let it go. But now I don't know what to do, because I still feel like crap, I'm still coughing up a lung, and my throat is still killing. I'm going back to the doctor tomorrow for more blood work, but I don't know how long I'm still going to have a job at the rate things are going. I'm also paid hourly, so when I don't go in I don't get paid, which is a whole different set of problems. Apparently the bank doesn't care that I'm too sick to go to work, I still have to pay for my car, and my landlord still expects me to pay rent. The nerve!


This is never good:no:

Have you tried another Doctor?

Good luck and get well fast...:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

gotshokd666 said:


> I completely forgot about this thread. When I started this thread I thought I just had a bad cold, but after a week I went to the doctor and found out I had strep throat and mono. I've had mono 3 times in the last 5 years, but it's never knocked me out like this before. I've barely been to work in the past month, I've been there for maybe 15 hours. I was running a big project, so it wasn't so much that I was affecting the schedule because I wasn't really doing a lot of work myself on this particular job, but i tried to go to the job every day to make sure the guys were doing what they were supposed to, and to set them up for the next day. My boss wasn't happy, but as long as I checked in on things every day he let it go. But now I don't know what to do, because I still feel like crap, I'm still coughing up a lung, and my throat is still killing. I'm going back to the doctor tomorrow for more blood work, but I don't know how long I'm still going to have a job at the rate things are going. I'm also paid hourly, so when I don't go in I don't get paid, which is a whole different set of problems. Apparently the bank doesn't care that I'm too sick to go to work, I still have to pay for my car, and my landlord still expects me to pay rent. The nerve!


ONE MONTH later; How are you now?


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> This is never good:no:
> 
> Have you tried another Doctor?
> 
> Good luck and get well fast...:thumbsup:


No I went today for a follow up with the same doctor, after the blood test tomorrow, I'll give it a few days, and if he can't give me any help how to get over this and feel better I'll have to start shopping for a new doc...



RIVETER said:


> ONE MONTH later; How are you now?


Feeling like crap. Still. Been like this for the past month...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

gotshokd666 said:


> No I went today for a follow up with the same doctor, after the blood test tomorrow, I'll give it a few days, and if he can't give me any help how to get over this and feel better I'll have to start shopping for a new doc...
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like crap. Still. Been like this for the past month...


No one has suggested a Z-pack?


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

RIVETER said:


> No one has suggested a Z-pack?


I took one 3 weeks ago...


----------

